# Yahoo- Ask Dr. Gott: Apple juice eases IBS (The Monterey County Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Gott: I realize that one size does not fit all, but why not try the simplest first? A year ago, I was having lots of trouble with Irritable Bowel Syndrome and got no help from local doctors. Perhaps that was because it was going to take months to get an appointment with a specialist.View the full article


----------

